# Santiago de Chile



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

More Photos...

1.-








2.-








3.-








4.-








5.-








6.-








7.-








8.-








9.-








10.-








11.-








12.-








13.-








14.-








15.-








16.-








17.-








18.-








19.-








20.-








21.-








22.-








23.-








24.-








25.-








26.-








27.-








28.-








29.-








30.-








31.-








32.-








33.-








34.-








35.-








36.-








37.-








38.-









:cheers:


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

And More...
1.-








2.-








3.-








4.-








5.-








6.-








7.-








8.-








9.-








10.-








11.-








12.-








13.-








14.-








15.-








16.-








17.-








18.-








19.-








20.-








21.-








22.-








23.-








24.-








25.-








26.-








27.-








28.-








29.-








30.-








31.-










^_^! :cheers:


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello again ...Here is the continuation of my "mega walk" through the streets of Santiago. 

Enjoy 

1.-








2.-








3.-








4.-








5.-








6.-








7.-








8.-








9.-








10.-








11.-








12.-








13.-








14.-








15.-








16.-








17.-








18.-








19.-








20.-








21.-








22.-








23.-









Comments are welcome.


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

Beautiful city:bow:
Great public transportation system and parks


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

^^ 
Thank you for your comment infernal.  
I must also add that the public transport system [which is in the process of "tuning"] have a large presence fleet made in Brazil.  

The modernization of transport, and improvement in its management, and is almost a fact, besides the array of details that are crucial to their future, and despite the tremendous initial problems, this is constant improvement. 

From my point of view on public parks, I would like to be even more overcrowded, Parks exist for many sides, but I think it still can be increased over the amount, Santiago needed. 

and..More Photos...soon! :banana:


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Probably one of the best threads that I've ever seen on Santiago de Chile.
This thread is a gem because it's so diverse, so well-organised and not so "flashy". It's more down to earth. I like that. 

Great thread about a great city from a great forumer! 

Cheers! kay:


----------



## AROK! (Aug 4, 2007)

Incredible city, great infrastructure development 

amazing!


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

^^Thank you for your opinion AROK!. We are going ahead! kay:



Chilenofuturista said:


> Probably one of the best threads that I've ever seen on Santiago de Chile.
> This thread is a gem because it's so diverse, so well-organised and not so "flashy". It's more down to earth. I like that.
> 
> Great thread about a great city from a great forumer!
> ...


 Many but thank you very much for your support Chilenofuturista, to lack a thread of Santiago here, so seize the opportunity  

greetings


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

beautiful pictures. lots of stgo pics i've never seen before :applause:


----------



## Rubão (Jun 12, 2008)

It has been great fun to follow your thread and admire this city, which shows all its vocation for architecture and urbanism and the art as a whole.
Thank you, keep working!


----------



## hermes72 (May 27, 2008)

Nice pics of Stgo!
Last November I spent 7 days in Santiago, LOVED IT!
City is clean and safe, the subway takes you almost everywhere.....I like the Tvs inside the stations......it entertains you while waiting for the train....
marvelous views from Cerro San Cristobal! It was almost summer and there was still snow on the mountains east of Stgo.......beautiful! marvelous!
People are so friendly and laidback, they seem to like tourists! I felt very welcome!
I strongly recommend!


----------



## haruki murakami (Jan 4, 2006)

la mejor ciudad latinoamericana sin duda¡¡¡¡

saludos desdela ciudad de mexico¡¡¡¡

a ver cuando me invitan a santiago no?


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments , haruki murakami ; Of course we do not know boredom in this city kay:

Greetings to all! :banana:


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

-Edit-


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

-edit-


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

^^ hno: not wanted to do what turned out

DOWNTOWN (part I)

y more...!!!

1.-

2.-

3.-

4.-

5.-

6.-

7.-

8.-

9.-

10.-

11.-

12.-

13.-

14.-

15.-

16.-

17.-

18.-

19.-

20.-

21.-

22.-

23.-

24.-

25.-

26.-

27.-

28.-

29.-

30.-

31.-

32.-


More Photos ( Part Two of this series) in 3 days!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't know quite what I was expecting from this thread, but I wasn't expecting this. The city looks absolutely incredible! 

Thanks for all your hard work taking these photos - I certainly appreciated them!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome city!! Beautiful!!


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

the best thread of Santiago I've ever seen!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing city Thanks for sthose pics :cheers: kay:


----------



## C-Carter (Dec 14, 2008)

im so sorry ^^


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Foto en Ñuñoa


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Estación Mapocho: Cerca del centro de la ciudad.


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks great, thanks for your pictures.


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Santiago. Picture taken from San Cristóbal hill


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Este es el ex Congreso Nacional, que queda en Santiago. El actual es en Valparaíso.


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Iglesia Las Carmelitas


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Santiago*

1) Cementerio General










2) Perrito vago en La Alameda










3) Iglesia en Avenida Independencia










4) Construcción clásica en el centro de Santiago


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

^^ Nice pictures Ivan, but remember this is an international forum, try to speak in english.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful city..

Thx for all the awesome photos guys! :cheers1:


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

1) "Cementerio General": this is the most important cementery in our city.










2) Providencia. This is an ejecutive area in Santiago. It is near of my home.










3) Universidad Católica: this is one of the most importants universities in Chile. Is in downtown.










4) Sacramentinos s church. For me, is the most beutiful construction in Santiago... for me.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

1) "Dieciocho" Bar, in dowtown










2) San Cristobal hill










3) Sacramentinos church










4) Quinta Normal park










5) "Plaza de Armas" is the most important square in Santiago.


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

Excelentes fotos, ¿ pero era necesario subir esos perros y ese barney ? asi es como se echan aperder los hilos


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Since this thread stay on the wreck, by some unsightly images, grateful that the contributions are previously discussed thoroughly, or better instances, anyone can create their own thread, this time I will not let this thread be ruined again or speak with moderators thereon.

Translated with Google translator ...


_Español (Spanish): Desde que este hilo quedo en la ruina, por algunas imagenes poco agraciadas, agradecere que los aportes sean previamente conversados, o en mejores instancias cualquiera puede crear su propio hilo, no dejare esta vez que este hilo (Mi hilo.) sea arruinado nuevamente o hablare con los moderadores al respecto._

*From today inaugurate this thread again, just in case the moderators deem it appropriate to create a new thread, so it will.*


[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 BY LK3GNO (*)]

*3 Photos per Post.*


*Cruz del Sur Building*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Capilla Ermita Santa Lucia Hill*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Patio Alameda Building.*








*Author:Lk3gno*

_(*)Some pictures from 2012 are also included._


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 2]

*The City Gray.*








*Author: Lk3gno 
*

*Las Americas Building and Huerfanos Tower.*








*Author: Lk3gno 
*

*The Cannon.*








*Author: Lk3gno 
*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 3]


*The Watchdog* _ In Santa Lucia Hill_








*Author: Lk3gno*

*Coat of Arms* _ In Santa Lucia Hill_








*Author: Lk3gno*

*Las Americas Building and Huerfanos Tower.* _in Santiago Downtown_








*Author: Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Enjoy!

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 4]

*Commieblocks Frontages.*








*Author: Lk3gno*

*Parque Arauco Towers*








*Author: Lk3gno*

*Araucano Park and Nueva Las Condes.*








*Author: Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 34]

*The Transantiago* _C-03 Line, On Bicententenario St/Alonso de Cordova Ave._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Town Hall of Vitacura*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Torre de la Industria* _In Andres Bello Ave._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 35]

*Turistic Bus* _From Monjitas Street, in Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Inside a subway train: Alstom NS-04* _In La Cisterna Station, Line 2 of the Santiago Metro._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Del Comercio Building* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 36]

*Monjitas Street* _in Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*

*From Jose Miguel de La Barra Street.* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Pewma Hotel* _In Monjitas St._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 37]

*Merced Street* _in Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Lastarria neighborhood.* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Chile's defense ministry* _From Villavicencio St, On Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 38]

*Monjitas Street* _in Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Building.* _In Lastarria neighborhood._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Colonial style building near the defense ministry* _From Villavicencio St, On Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 39]

*Urban Art In Villavicencio Street.* _in Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 40]

*Namur Street.* _in Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Villavicencio Street.*








*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 41]

[GAM PART 1]

*Gabriela Mistral Cultural Center (or GAM)* _in Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 42]

[GAM PART 2]










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Santiago


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

^^ Thanks for you comment! 

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 43]

[GAM PART 3]










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 44]

[GAM PART 4]










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 45]

[GAM PART 5]










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*

:cheers:


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 46]


*The Metropolitan Park* _Again!_








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Progress*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Gran Costanera Tower (Torre Santiago 300)* On Costanera Center complex.








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 47]


*Expo-Comic 2013* _In Costanera Center Complex_








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Miguel Ortiz famous artist, cartoonist of local humor cartoons: "Condorito"*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Exhibition hall in the same shopping complex*








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 48]


*Cab of NS-74 Train of Santiago Metro*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Apoquindo Ave.* _In Las Condes Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*A "Snail Mall"* _Before the mall was built in quantities in this country, among the largest shopping centers they had were these "snails", called so by their local distribution around a hallway "vertical spiral"._ _The image correspond to those a shopping center called: Portal Lyon_








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 49]


*Consorcio Building and Birmann 24 building* _In Las Condes Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Orange Fever.*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Santiago Metro Symbol* _In El Golf Station, Line 1._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 50]


*Facade (and dust.) of Building in Apoquindo Ave.* _In Las Condes Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Facade of Municipalidad de Las Condes Building .*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Facade of El Golf 40 Building* _In Golf St / Apoquindo Ave. In Las Condes Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 51]


* Apoquindo Ave.* _In Las Condes Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*El Golf 40 Building .*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*A tree?* 








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:wave:.I have not looked here for sometime, I like what I see of your photos Ik3gno, of a very photogenic metro..:cheers1::applause:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice pics of the city.

Saludos.


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Salazar Rick said:


> Nice pics of the city.
> 
> Saludos.





midrise said:


> :wave:.I have not looked here for sometime, I like what I see of your photos Ik3gno, of a very photogenic metro..:cheers1::applause:


Thank you for your comments.


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 52]


*Spring looks*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*The Bus And Building* _In Apoquindo Ave / Americo Vespucio Ave._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*The Red Zone* 








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 53]


*on Apoquindo Ave / Américo Vespucio Ave* _In Las Condes Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Magic diamond*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Vertical rainbow* 








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 53]


*"Bike + Metro", you can leave your bike in this place and you can continue your journey, even so the space rental fee, not included the card payment.*








*Author:Lk3gno*









*Author:Lk3gno*

*Inside the cabin of an Alstom AS-02* _In 4A Line_








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 54]


*Views from the metropolitan park*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Titanium Tower.*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Kennedy Ave. and Peréz Zujovic Roundabout.* _In Vitacura Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 55]


*Orient Theater* _In Providencia Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*In the subway.*_Line 1 of Santiago Metro._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*On the bus.* 








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 55]


*Santa Rosa Ave* _In San Miguel Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*The Dove.* _In Matta Ave._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*"Condorito" office store, hardware, and Chevy Sail.*_ In San Ramón Comunne._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 56]


*Cyclists* _In Matta Ave. Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Urban Recovery* _In General Jofre Street._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Frozen in time.*_ In Santiago commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 57]


*Mysterious access* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*La Alameda Ave.* _Main Avenue of the city. Renamed according to the commune, and through the conurbation from east to west, and then transform in the Route 68 one of the main exits of the city in the direction towards the coast._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Building en Diagonal Paraguay Street..*_ In Santiago commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## Faela (Mar 23, 2008)

I loved Santiagooooo


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 58]


*Patio Alameda Building Facade* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Statue at the Church of the Good Shepherd (Del Buen Pastor.).* _In Manuel Matta Ave, In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*The Plastic Guest*_ In Metropolitan Park._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 59]


*Ariztía Palace* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Entrance to the building.* _Detail of vandalism and neglect, silent witness of social effervescence._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*On one side of the building above, this Errazuriz Palace, now home to the Brazilian embassy.*_ In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 60]


*Local fast food near the university district, contrast to the architecture of the building in which they find themselves.* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Iñiguez Palace.* 








*Author:Lk3gno*

*A small forest in the middle of the other jungle.*_ In Libertador Bernardo O'higgins. On Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 61]


*Las Educadoras.* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Heroes de la Concepción by Rebeca Matte.* 








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Eclectic?*_ In Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 62]


*"La Alameda"* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Moai In Santiago.* 








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Bus Stop*_ In Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 63]


*Banefe Bank Building* _In Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*The flag on the bridge santander bank building.* 








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Reflections from windows*_ In Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 64]


*BBVA Bank* _In Bandera Street / Moneda Street ._








*Author:Lk3gno*










*Author:Lk3gno*

*Santiago stock trading* 








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO SEASON 2013 PART 65]


*La Moneda Palace * _From Moneda Street . The main view, and in general all the civic district, where this building is in the process of remodeling or building (near there, it is making a new building for a ministry.) Or restoration._








*Author:Lk3gno*

*A building more.*








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Paseo Ahumada.* 








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Those older city blocks are patiently waiting for redevelopment to show off their true beauty. What are the chances of a facelift for older properties like them??:sad2::dunno::hmm::lovethem:


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO 2014 | PART 9]


*Andres Bello Ave.* _Providencia Commune._ 








*Author:Lk3gno*


*In Ahumada St.* _Santiago Commune._








*Author:Lk3gno*


*Huerfanos Street.*








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO 2014 | PART 10] [+1Pic]


*More pictures from the Huerfanos Street* _In Santiago Commune._ 








*Author:Lk3gno*











*Author:Lk3gno*


*"Heaven" in prison.*_From Santa Lucia Hill_








*Author:Lk3gno*

[BONUS]

*"NS-93" Train in line 5 of Santiago Metro.*








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO 2014 | PART 11]


*Santa Lucia Street* _In Santiago Commune._ 








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Carmen Street* _In Santiago Commune._ 








*Author:Lk3gno*


*Hanging clothes.*_From Santa Lucia Hill_








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

^^ Thanks you very much.

[SANTIAGO 2014 | PART 12]


*The hermitage chapel, where buried Benjamin Vicuña Mackenna (Important figure in the history of the city and the country.)* _In Santa Lucia Hill._ 








*Author:Lk3gno*

*In Santa Lucia Hill* 








*Author:Lk3gno*


*Hidden Garden.*_In Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for the new updates :cheers:


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

[SANTIAGO 2014 | PART 13]


*"The Building Face"* _In Santa Lucia Hill._ 








*Author:Lk3gno*

*Lastarria neighborhood* 








*Author:Lk3gno*


*Huerfanos Street / Riquelme Street.*_In Santiago Commune_








*Author:Lk3gno*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Fantastic thread.


----------

